# Exercise for 5.5 month old.



## Cutfarm (Jul 16, 2021)

I know they say 5 minutes per month of age for exercise, but what is too much? Currently we are doing a 25 min walk in the morning, another at lunch and another at dinner. And with some running in the yard in between. 

Is this too much? Are we doing damage?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your fine. 
That is just a guideline, and is more for structured exercise. A puppy running around, starting, stopping, turning, all on their own free will (on natural surfaces) is fine to do more than the guidelines.
When a pup is off lead, and does to much. It’s likely caused by trying to keep up with its owners, or a older dog. If your pup is leading the way, and not showing signs of (slowing down) getting tired. It’s doubtful you are hurting it’s joints.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If the "walks" are mostly on natural surfaces like grass, dirt, mud, etc, and your puppy has time to play, pee, poop, and sniff, then you're fine. It's the static limited range of motion on hard surfaces like asphalt, cement and compacted dirt, that you want to try to avoid.


----------

